# Today's  Informative Trivia and More!



## Dr. Pain (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't had time to read much, learn much, share much this year....and I wanted to start a post where people could share some brief information......like maybe a link, a study or abstract of you feel is interesting, or just some general triva.

For interesting...for starters:

Did you know that at approximately 11% BF a person achieves 'Neutral Buoyancy" (in fresh water)...a point at where they neither sink nor float (with air expelled)....if you are a few feet under the surface....there you stay.  


Who is next?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

That's kinda cool


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 13, 2003)

The Fart 

A fart is a combination of gases (nitrogen, carbon dioxide, oxygen, methane, and hydrogen sulfide) that travels from a person's stomach to their anus. When a person swallows too much air or eats foods that the human digestive system cannot digest easily gas becomes trapped in his/her stomach. The only way for this excess gas to exit the body is through the anus.

The gas that makes your farts stink is the hydrogen sulfide gas. This gas contains sulfur which causes farts to have a smelly odor. The more sulfur rich your diet, the more your farts will stink. Some foods that cause really smelly farts include: beans, cabbage, cheese, soda, and eggs.

A scientific name for a fart is flatus or flatulence.

The word fart is just one of many different terms used to describe the release of gasses from the human body. Other popular names for farts or farting include: gassers, stinkers, air biscuits, bombers, barking spiders, rotten eggs, and wet ones. You can pass gas, break wind, blast, beef, poof, rip one, let one fly, step on a duck, and cut the cheese. 

Farts can be stinky, wet, loud, or silent but deadly. Pee-eeew!!!

Did you know? 

On the average, a healthy person farts 16 times a day. 

Hey guys, don't be fooled by girls who tell you that they never fart. Everyone farts, including girls. In fact, females fart just as much as males. 

Many animals fart too. Cats, dogs, and cows. Elephants fart the most. 

People fart the most in their sleep. (w8lifter! )

Farts that contain a large amount of methane & hydrogen can be flammable.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2003)

CHICKEN
Our modern domesticated chickens are all descendants of the red jungle fowl of India and Southeast Asia. They have been domesticated for at least 4,000 years.

4,000 years ago the Egyptians built brick incubators which could hold 10,000 chicks at a time.

More than half of all chicken entrees ordered in restaurants are for fried chicken.

Chicks are separated into male and female by chicken sexers. They hold each chick by hand up to a 300 watt bulb to determine if it is male or female (the females are kept for egg laying). A typical chicken sexer examines 1,000 chicks per hour, 80,000 per day, with 99% accuracy.
(I wonder what it???s like on career day at school for their kids?)

The average American eats over 80 pounds of chicken each year.

The average domestic laying hen lays 255 eggs per year.

It takes about 4 1/2 pounds of feed for a chicken to produce a dozen eggs.

Whats old is new. In 1950 approximately 80% of chickens were 'free range', by 1980 only 1% were 'free range.'  Today it is back up to 12%.

A frying pan 10 feet in diameter that holds 800 chicken quarters was built for the Delmarva Chicken Festival in 1950.

It is against the law to eat chicken with a fork in Gainesville, Georgia, the 'Chicken Capital of the World.'

The Blue Hen chicken, noted for its fighting ability, is the official state bird of Delaware.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 13, 2003)

Interesting.  I'd like to see them arrest someone for eating chicken with a fork.  I'll test it out if I ever happen to find myself in Gainsville GA.  (Doubtful, since I have no plans on going to Georgia, but you never know).


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

EGG WHITE

Albumen, or egg white, makes up about 60% of an eggs weight. As an egg ages, the protein in the egg white changes and becomes thinner and more transparent. Fresh eggs sit tall and firm in the pan, and older eggs will spread out more


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

Turkey

Frozen, fully stuffed turkeys, ready to cook, were introduced in 1955.

Long before Europeans came to America, the Aztecs had domesticated turkeys. They used them for food, for religious sacrifices and the feathers for decoration.

The state game bird of Alabama is the turkey. 

Alabama has one of the largest per acre populations of wild turkeys of any state.

In 2001, turkey consumption in the U.S. was almost 18 pounds per person, up from only 8 pounds per person in 1970.

In 1970, 50% of all turkey was consumed during the holidays. Today (2001) 32% is consumed during the holidays.

In 2000, total turkey production in the U.S. was 269,969,000 turkeys.

Minnesota and North Carolina are the leading turkey producing states, with each producing about 44 million turkeys.

Things you always wanted to know about turkeys but were afraid to ask: 
*  Domesticated turkey hens are artificially inseminated. They lay 80 - 100 eggs during a 25 week laying cycle, and each egg takes 28 days to hatch.
*  Turkey eggs are tan with brown specks.
*  Domesticated Turkeys have been bred to have white feathers so there are no unsightly pigment spots under the skin when they are plucked. 
*  The average turkey has 3,500 feathers at maturity.
*  The Caruncle is the red/pink fleshy growth on the head and upper neck of the turkey. 
*  The Snood is the long, red fleshy growth from the base of the beak that hangs down over the neck.
*  The Wattle is the bright red appendage at the neck.
*  The beard is a black lock of hair found on the chest of the male turkey.
*  Only tom turkeys gobble, hen turkeys make a clicking noise.
*  Domesticated turkeys cannot fly.
*  Wild turkeys can fly for short distances for up to 55 miles per hour, and run at 20 miles per hour.
*  The pet food industry uses about 13% of U.S. turkey production.

Since 1947, the National Turkey Federation (NTF) has presented the President of the United States with a live turkey and two dressed turkeys in celebration of Thanksgiving. The annual presentation of the National Thanksgiving Turkey to the President has become a traditional holiday ritual in the nation's capital, signaling the unofficial beginning of the holiday season and providing the President an opportunity to reflect publicly on the meaning of the Thanksgiving season. After the ceremony, the live bird retires to a historical farm to live out the rest of its years.

It has been estimated that 95% of Americans eat turkey at Thanksgiving.

The top five most popular ways to serve leftover Thanksgiving turkey are: Sandwich, Soup or Stew, Casserole, Stir-fry, and Salad.

The typical 15 pound turkey is 70% white meat and 30% dark meat. White meat has fewer calories and less fat than dark meat.

When Neil Armstrong and Edwin 'Buzz' Aldrin sat down to eat their first meal on the moon, their foil food packets contained roasted turkey and all of the trimmings.

Almost 50% of Americans eat turkey at least once every 2 weeks.

2001 Highest Per Capita consumption of turkey: 
Israel 28.8 pounds     
United States  17.5 pounds     
France 14.5 pounds    
Italy  12.3 pounds     
Germany  11 pounds     
United Kingdom 9.3 pounds     
Canada 9.3 pounds.

According to the National Turkey Federation, about 24% of Americans purchase fresh turkeys for Thanksgiving, and 69% purchase frozen turkeys.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 14, 2003)

This is proceeding very well, thanks! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2003)

LOL!  I got plenty more of food trivia.  Some may find it boring though. 

Shit I'm becoming a post whore lately.  Man, I need a live, oh and a man!   

Not looking for offers though!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_Not looking for offers though!



DAMN.  

Salute:  The military salute is considered to be a sign of respect between two individuals in an honorary profession.  The salute itself dates back to the knights of old.  When two knights approached each other they would raise the faceplates on their helmets so they could be identified.  This practice continues to this day in the form of the salute.  When presenting the salute it is unacceptable to show the palm of your saluting hand unless you are acknowledging the fact that the country you represent has, at some point, been defeated in battle.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

*Sex.....did you know....*

Oral sex is on the rise amongst 12-14 year olds in the US and most believe that it is not in fact a sexual practice 

More than 60% of Australian males interviewed for the 1999 Durex Global Sex Survey said they prefer the woman to make the first move or to initiate the topic of sex

Women do it more often than men. One in four women and one in five men in Australia have sex 3 or 4 times a week

20% of men love oral sex, while 6% of women state that it makes great foreplay 

Males, on average, think about sex every 7 seconds. 

At any one time 1 in 4 people are daydreaming about sex! 

30% of men  say the least attractive quality is lack of self esteem

The average man sees five women a day he would like to sleep with

50% of men claim they would feel comfortable if their girlfriend had a lesbian lover!! 

The average woman has sex three times a week

 40% of women would consider dumping a boyfriend if her friends didn???t like him

60% of men are friends with at least one ex-girlfriend 

25% of women think money makes a man sexier

15% of men claim the most important quality in a woman is looks

17% of men have faked an orgasm.. 

66% of men like to make the first move in a relationship

75% of women say they have faked an orgasm at least once


----------



## Rusty (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Sex.....did you know....*
> 
> 
> Males, on average, think about sex every 7 seconds.




Thats a lie........I think about sex non stop 24/7......And I'm bout as average as they come.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2003)

WATCH NIGHT SERVICE


If you live or grew up in an Afro American community in the 
United States, you have probably heard of "Watch Night Services," the gathering of the faithful in church on New Year's Eve. The service usually begins anywhere from 7 p.m. to
10 p.m. and ends at midnight with the entrance of 
the New Year. Some folks come to church first, before 
going to out to celebrate. For others, church is the only 
New Year's Eve event.

Many assumed that Watch Night was a fairly standard
Christian religious service -- made a bit more Afrocentric because that's what happens when elements of Christianity become linked with the Afro American Church. Still, it seemed that predominately White Christian churches did not include Watch Night services on their calendars, but focused instead on Christmas Eve programs. In fact, there were instances where clergy in Mainline denominations wondered aloud about the propriety of linking religious services with a secular holiday like New Year's Eve. 

However, there is a reason for the importance of 
New Year's Eve services in Afro American congregations. 
The Watch Night Services in Afro American communities that we celebrate today can be traced back to gatherings on December 31, 1862, also known as "Freedom's Eve." On that night, Americans of African descent came together in churches, gathering places and private homes throughout the nation, anxiously awaiting news that the Emancipation Proclamation had become law. Then, at the stroke of midnight, it was January 1, 1863, and according to Lincoln's promise, all slaves in the confederate states were legally free. When the actual news of freedom was received later that day, there were prayers, shouts and songs of joy as people fell to their knees and thanked God. 

Afro Americans have gathered in churches annually on New Year's Eve ever since, praising God for bringing us safely through another year. Generations have passed since that first Freedom's Eve and many of us were never taught the African American history of Watch Night, but our traditions still bring us together at this time every year to celebrate once again "how we overcame."

**********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Sex.....did you know....*
> 
> Males, on average, think about sex every 7 seconds.
> ...



I think about sex all day, every day
(money, women and clothes that's all a man knows)

I see five women a day that I would like to f@#%,
after that, give her cab fare, send her on her way
and tell lies to your friends about the great f@#%
you've just had.

I've NEVER faked an orgasm...
I go to "muscle failure"

**********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> And I'm bout as average as they come.



I'm sure you are.......lol


----------



## Rusty (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sure you are.......lol




Are you being sarcastic again.......


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, I think thats a shameful conversation, there is more to a woman than a pair of $%%&* and piece of A$$% 

Scroll down

















There is the ability to cook, clean, do laundry, and provide me with oral pleasure.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> There is the ability to cook, clean, do laundry, and provide me with oral pleasure.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

FRESHWATER TUNA!!! Lake Nicaragua in southwest Nicaragua was once a part of the Caribbean sea, but was gradually cut off in prehistoric times by rising landmasses. Trapped in the lake were and still are, sharks, swordfish and other ocean fish - the only freshwater lake with oceanic animal life!

The 'juice' in canned salmon comes from the fish itself, whereas tuna has oil or water added in the canning process.

25 years ago large Atlantic bluefin tuna (250 to over 1,000 pounds) might sell for a penny a pound for catfood, if it sold at all. Today, that same bluefin tuna will sell for up to $50 per pound (that's $50,000 for a large fish!), mainly due to the popularity of sushi and sashimi around the world.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_




I think we are getting along just great, they all resist at first


----------



## mesomorphin' (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> And I'm bout as average as they come.



Well ... not according to Scotty the Body!  Maybe you could use some informative trivia on weights and measures....


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2003)

BEER
Beer is defined as a staple food in Bavaria.           

Duke Wilhelm IV of Bavaria decreed in 1516 that beer could only be brewed from barley malt, hops and water. This Rheinheitsgebot (purity law) was the world's first consumer protection law.

At the 1893 Chicago Fair, Pabst beer won a blue ribbon, and was called 'Pabst Blue Ribbon" beer from then on.

Ale is the primary style of beer consumed in England. Lager beer is the dominant beer style throughout the rest of the brewing world.

The oldest known code of laws is the Code of Hammurabi from ancient Babylonia, about 1750 B.C. It regulated the practices of drinking houses, and called for the death penalty for proprietors found guilty of watering down their beer.

In 1935 a method for lining tin cans with vinyl plastic was developed for use with canned beers.

The most popular beverage in the world is tea, and beer is number two. However, in England and Ireland, beer is the most popular beverage.

The ancient Babylonians were making more than a dozen different varieties of beer from various grains and honey in 4000 B.C.

The Egyptians believed that the god of agriculture, Osiris, taught humans how to make beer.

Historians report that during the Middle Ages, when monks were brewing their beer in their monasteries, each monk was allowed to drink 5 quarts of beer a day.

In 1900 there were over 1,800 breweries in the U.S. In 1980 there were 44, and in 2001 there were close to 2,000. The ups and downs of brewing beer!

Supposedly the oldest known written recipe is for beer. 

Part of a 19th century BC epic poem (hymn) devoted to the ancient Sumerian goddess of brewing. http://www.piney.com/BabNinkasi.html 

One of the reasons the Pilgrims landed at Plymouth Rock in 1620, rather than sail further south to warmer climate, was because their supplies were dwindling, "especially our beere."

Annual 2001 beer production in the U.S.: 195,000,000 barrels.
Annual 2001 beer production of Anheuser-Busch: 93,000,000

The largest brewery in the U.S. is the Anheuser-Busch brewery in St. Louis, Missouri.

* Peter Minuit established the first public brewery in America at the Market Field in lower Manhattan.

* The first brewery in America was built in Hoboken, New Jersey in 1642.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 18, 2003)

Yes! I knew those Snapple facts would come in handy sooner or later.

-If you leave a goldfish in a dark room it will eventually turn white.

-The bullfrog is the only animal that doesn't sleep.

-A sneeze exits your nose at over 100mph.

I'll remember some more later.  I'm off to work!


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

*Did you know????*

»   In Calama, a town in the Atacama Desert of Chile, it has never rained.

»   The African boabab tree can have a circumference as large as 100 feet. One such tree in Zimbabwe is so wide that the hollowed-out trunk serves as a shelter at a bus stop, with a capacity to hold as many as 40 people.

»   In England, vraic is a seaweed used for fuel and fertilizer. It is found in the Channel Islands.

»   In living memory, it was not until February 18, 1979 that snow fell on the Sahara. A half-hour storm in southern Algeria stopped traffic. But within a few hours, all the snow had melted.

»   In Los Angeles, discarded garments are being recycled as industrial rags and carpet underlay. Such recycling keeps clothing out of landfills, where it makes up 4 percent of the trash dumped each year.


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

*Did you know????*

»   There are more than 700 species of plants that grow in the United States that have been identified as dangerous if eaten. Among them are some that are commonly favored by gardeners: buttercups, daffodils, lily of the valley, sweet peas, oleander, azalea, bleeding heart, delphinium, and rhododendron. 

»   There is an organization in Berkeley, California, whose members gather monthly to discuss and honor the garlic plant. Called "The Lovers of the Stinky Rose," this unusual organization holds and annual garlic festival and publishes a newsletter known as "Garlic Time."

»   There is so much moisture in the air that if it were all to condense and fall, there would be up to an additional three inches of water added to the earth's surface.

»   There's enough energy in ten minutes of one hurricane to match the nuclear stockpiles of the world.

»   The amount of lava produced when Iceland???s Laki volcano erupted in 1783, was, at 98 feet deep, enough to bury a four story, 66 foot home.


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

*more useless trivia*

»   The electric chair was invented by a dentist.

»   Today, 40 percent of the world's newspapers are printed on paper made from Canada's forests.

»   Although it took less than a decade of space travel for man to get to the moon, 19th- and 20th-century engineers needed 22 years to design the zipper.

»   An Englishman invented Scotland's national dress ??? the kilt. It was developed from the philamore, a massive piece of tartan worn with a belt and draped over the shoulder, by English industrialist Thomas Rawlinson. Rawlinson ran a foundry at Lochaber, Scotland in the early 1700s, and thought a detachable garment would make life more comfortable for his workers.


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

*Where did Aspirin come from? * 

Aspirin's history is a lengthy one, from its discovery in the fifth century BC, to its use as a bartering tool in World War I, to its newly discovered benefits and uses.

A person could get a headache thinking about all of the detours aspirin has taken on the road to becoming today's common, inexpensive, cure-all medication. 

Aspirin's roots are deep, and reach back to Hippocrates himself, the Greek father of modern medicine, who held the recipe for a pain reliever and fever reducer made from the bark and leaves of the willow tree. The key the Greek father of modern medicine held from sometime between 460 and 377 BC, was buried with him, and was not rediscovered until 1758 by an English clergyman.

Scientists, now aware of the pain relieving properties of willow bark, struggled to strip it down to the exact ingredient responsible for its powers, and finally did so in the 1820s. They narrowed their search to salicin, an early form of the family of drugs named salicylates, of which aspirin is a member.

Severe stomach upset from the salicylic acid extracted willow bark posed a problem for scientists. They attempted to remedy this side effect by combining the acid with sodium to neutralize the acid, but it failed to reduce the belly aching. 

A French chemist, Charles Frederic Gerhardt put an end to the dilemma in 1853, by adding acetyl chloride to the sodium salicylate mixture. He published the results of his findings, but did not pursue his creation past this point, even though it upset the stomach less than the currently available compound. Mr. Gerhardt saw no future in the time-consuming preparation of his recipe, which he felt did not improve much upon the original medicine. His decision left people grabbing their guts, and stomaching the old standby, sodium salicylate.

Salvation came in 1897, in the person of an eager, young Felix Hoffman, who sought, and found, a drug to help relieve the painful symptoms of his father's arthritis. This driven chemist, an employee of the Bayer Company, found and dusted off Gerhardt's old publication, mixed a batch of the recipe, and discovered that it actually worked.

Hoffman used his connection with his employer to pitch his idea, and Bayer reluctantly agreed to produce the medicine they named Aspirin. They invented the name Aspirin by combining the initials A from acetyl chloride, the SPIR from the plant they extracted the salicylic acid from, Spirae ulmaria, and the IN, because it was the common ending for medications at that time. Bayer launched Aspirin in powder form and as a tablet in 1915. Aspirin was an instant success.

Aspirin's success ended up costing the Bayer Company a great deal of money, when the U.S., England, France, and Russia forced it to surrender the trademark to them, as part of Germany's war reparations at the close of World War I. Bayer gave up the trademark in 1919, as part of the Treaty of Versailles, which explains why the aspirin, stripped of its trademark, is now written in the lower case.

Today, aspirin holds the title of being the most widely used drug, one that is no longer solely used as a pain reliever and as a fever reducer. Physicians have shown aspirin to be effective in combating arthritis pain, in reducing the risk of heart disease, of death following a heart attack, of cancer, if taken two times weekly, and of developing preeclampsia during pregnancy. It is doubtful that aspirin will ever again be lost to the annals of history.


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok, this might gross some of you out, 

but

* Did you know?*



*What is a booger made of?  *

Main Entry: boog·er
Pronunciation: /BOO - grr/
Function: noun
Etymology: alteration of English dialect buggard, boggart, from 1bug + -ard Date: 1866
1 : BOGEYMAN
2 : a piece of dried nasal mucus

Boogers are mucus (myoo-kuss). Mucus is the thin, slippery material that is found inside your nose. Many people call mucus snot. Your nose makes nearly a cupful of snot every day. Snot is produced by the mucous membranes in the nose, which it moistens and protects.

When you inhale air through your nose, it contains lots of tiny particles, like dust, dirt, germs, and pollen. If these particles made it all the way to the lungs, the lungs could get damaged and it would be difficult to breathe. Snot works by trapping the particles and keeping them in the nose.

After these particles get stuck inside the nose, the mucus surrounds them along with some of the tiny hairs inside the nose called cilia. The mucus dries around the particles. When the particles and dried-out mucus clump together, you're left with a booger!

Boogers can be squishy and slimy or tough and crumbly. In fact, boogers are a sign that your nose is working properly.


----------



## dino (Jan 19, 2003)

also, 

*Did you know?*

How come tears come out of our eyes when we cry?  

Tears flow from our eyes when we cry because they contain chemicals and hormones produced by our bodies.

When we become upset, our brains and bodies overreact and work overtime by producing chemicals and hormones.

Crying helps eliminate these extra chemicals that we don't need.

The chemicals and hormones disappear from our body through the form of tears. As our tears flow, they sooth our sadness or distress by withdrawing these chemical agents.

That is why many people feel calmer or more refreshed after crying--because the tears get rid of these hormones that are produced when we are sad, happy, or distressed.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> The Fart
> 
> A fart is a combination of gases (nitrogen, carbon dioxide, oxygen, methane, and hydrogen sulfide) that travels from a person's stomach to their anus. When a person swallows too much air or eats foods that the human digestive system cannot digest easily gas becomes trapped in his/her stomach. The only way for this excess gas to exit the body is through the anus.
> ...



Scientific Research has proven and are working on a solution for Cow Farting.    It's proven that cow farts are partially responsible for the breakdown of the Ozone Layer.   Researchers have been working on different feed mixes for cows that will curb their gasterdly effects on our poor Ozone Layer.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

It is fact that if you could harness all the farts of a single persons farts for 10 years it would have the equevalent amount of energy as an Atomic Bomb the size of the one dropped on Hiroshima Japan.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

if you lined up every hotdog eaten in America for one year, the line would reach the moon and back again.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

It has been scientifically proven that if a person had a 12 inch penis growing from their forehead that they would not be able to see even during an erection.

Reason for this?   Their balls would hang in front of their eyes.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

If I bitch slapped you for approx. 80 hours non-stop, across your face, at the end of that time, it is fact that the facial tissue on your cheek would be worn down to the bone.  I'd then be able to see if you brush your back teeth correctly without asking you to open wide.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

If I cut your head off cleanly with one strike it is fact that you would be alive long enough to realize that your head was no longer attached to your body.  If I was fast enough, I'd be able to turn your severed head around and show you your body before you died.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

If you remove an eye from a persons' eye socket without detaching the optic tissues, you could actually move the eye around with your fingers, turn the eye around and show the person their own face although it would be uncomfortable to the touch for the person and the other eyelid would need to be closed so the person wouldn't get blurry vision of themself.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

After a person that I kill is dead, Their hair, fingernails, and toenails continue to grow for a very long time.  It is fact that when caskets of persons that were dead a long time were opened their hair and nails were visually longer then they were at time of death.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

Did you know that during WWII  a German women made lamp shades and other leather like objects and gave them as presents to German officers.  No big deal right....   Yea well those leather like objects and lampshades were not leather,,, they were human skin  removed from  Jews from the Concentration Camps.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

The life saving techniches in place today for people suffering from hypothermia (bening in freezing water for extended period of time)  stumped the worlds smartest people for years.  Everything they thought to do caused the victims to go into shock and die.  It wasnt until the German Scientists in the Concentration Camps figured it out using human ginnypigs the proper sequence of event required to bring a persons body temp back to normal without killing them.   They were even kind enough to make recordings of their cruesome testing including soundtrac from their live subjects.   (great bunch of guys huu?)  sick bastards.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

Did you know you could kill someone with a gentle touch???
There are 2 glands in the body that when massaged will swell. this swelling will in turn cut off the blood circulation to the brain from 2 major arteries causing the victim to black out and then die from asphyxiation.   (yes I know the glands the arteries and massaging technique the proper massage


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 4, 2004)

I like this thread; BUMP


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> FRESHWATER TUNA!!! Lake Nicaragua in southwest Nicaragua was once a part of the Caribbean sea, but was gradually cut off in prehistoric times by rising landmasses. Trapped in the lake were and still are, sharks, swordfish and other ocean fish - the only freshwater lake with oceanic animal life!


 
this is a great thing to look up with my son this weekend. very cool.


----------

